# hardware injection



## vjefcoats (Apr 16, 2010)

Good morning!

I need some help coding a lumbar hardware injection L4 & S1 with fluoro.  S/P lumbar fusion.  Would I use unlisted code?  Diagnosis?

Thanks
Vicki, CPC


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 16, 2010)

There was a webinar on unlisted pain managment procedures and the presenter said that this was unlisted.


----------



## bfontaine (Apr 16, 2010)

*What is that exactly?*

We do some pain management, but I don't think I have ever heard of injecting hardware, only around it.  Let me know please!


----------

